# RAmdisk fehler bei installation von eisfair



## Draxx (14. Januar 2004)

Hi leute habe nen alten rechner mit 133 mhz und ich glaube 8 mb und ich wollte eisfair installieren eisfair.org  und wenn ich von der diskette boote kommt das:

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 

das kam bei 2 platten was ist das und was kann ich machen?

Mfg Draxx


----------



## webfreak (14. Januar 2004)

Kann es sein dass du zu wenig Ram hast?
webfreak


----------



## Draxx (14. Januar 2004)

sind nur 8 mb oder weniger. aber kann man das umgehen?


----------



## Draxx (31. Januar 2004)

hallo gibts keine lösungen?


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Draxx _
> *RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0 *


Das ist gut, das sagt dir, dass er ein Kernelimage im Block Null gefunden hat. Daran ist, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, nichts falsch! 

Johannes


----------



## Draxx (31. Januar 2004)

ja aber er macht einfach nicht weiter


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

Hm, schonmal länger gewartet? Da er das Image anscheinend von Floppy holt kann das schonmal etwas dauern...

Zumindest bei Fli4l.


----------



## Draxx (31. Januar 2004)

hmm 3 stunden und kein festplatten oder floppy geräusch das ist es nicht mit 8mb ram ist das glaube ich zu wenig


----------



## Draxx (15. Februar 2004)

hallo? kriegt man hier keine antwort mehr oder wie


----------



## JohannesR (16. Februar 2004)

Hey, locker bleiben. Was sollen wir machen, wenn wir keine Ahnung haben, woran es liegt? Zaubern? Für neue Hardware zusammenlegen?
Hast du schonmal fli4l ausprobiert? Sind die Disketten mit sicherheit  heile?


----------

